# The POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK DVD AND BOOK!



## gopro (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello friends! Since PRRS had its beginning right here on this board, and has remained a popular sticky in this section for so many years I thought it appropriate to announce that the PRRS DVD and E-BOOK are finally available!

I am VERY excited about these projects and want to thank Ironmagazine.com for helping PRRS get it's start and of course Iron Man magazine who have run tons of article on my system and also produced the DVD/Book!

They are available here:

Eric Broser's Power Rep Range Shock Max Mass Training System DVD 
www.X-traordinaryWorkouts.com


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 2, 2009)

gopro said:


> Hello friends! Since PRRS had its beginning right here on this board, and has remained a popular sticky in this section for so many years I thought it appropriate to announce that the PRRS DVD and E-BOOK are finally available!
> 
> I am VERY excited about these projects and want to thank Ironmagazine.com for helping PRRS get it's start and of course Iron Man magazine who have run tons of article on my system and also produced the DVD/Book!
> 
> ...




Nice work Eric, congrates!!!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn, you've been busy .

Awesome stuff. 2 years of using P/RR/S and still loving it


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Damn, you've been busy .
> 
> Awesome stuff. 2 years of using P/RR/S and still loving it



Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## CG (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm.. P/RR/S always intrigued me, just wondered how I would fare on a cut with it.. Maybe its time to sack up and try it out.. Anybody??


----------



## gopro (Apr 3, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Hmm.. P/RR/S always intrigued me, just wondered how I would fare on a cut with it.. Maybe its time to sack up and try it out.. Anybody??



All of my clients do their cuts on PRRS and all retain their muscle quite efficiently. The same programs that work for building muscle are usually the best for retaining it.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 3, 2009)

*What's in the DVD*

I've read all of the articles you have posted. What additional benefits would I get from purchasing the DVD. 

I have a herniation in the L4-L5 region, and have been trying to craft my workouts to aviod flexion in that region. I'm okay with squats, deadlifts seem more problematic, and weighted crunches are by far the worst for me. 

So specifically, I am looking for insight on how to structure my p/rr/s workouts to account for this unfortumate reality. Also because of my specific training needs I need to be working to regain (I was out of training for about 8 months) cardiovascular endurance as well as regaining strength and mass. I'm not sure if this program would still be effective if you factor in cardio six days a week. 

I would greatly appreciate your thoughts on the issue. (I tried to e-mail you regarding possible online training in the form of helping me build a sport specific program, but recieved no response.)


----------



## renghen (Nov 7, 2010)

p/rr/s is the best workout out there, thanks you


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2010)

renghen said:


> p/rr/s is the best workout out there, thanks you



Thank you!! FDFS is next up for an E-book!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 8, 2010)

What changes would you make to P/RR/S if on a cut ?


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> What changes would you make to P/RR/S if on a cut ?



None...only to diet and cardio. Although some find it beneficial to include more SHOCK weeks as they tend to stimulate the metabolism and also help release more natural GH.

For example:

P/S/R/S


----------

